# Upland boot



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I've tried just about every "type" of boot known to man. I started with the Danner Sharptails, hard to find a more comfortable boot but, they wouldn't last a season for me. I then went to handmade Russel Boots from WI. Great quality, comfortable, heavy but my feet were perpetually wet in the boots. I have since gone to Mountaineering boots, I have bad ankles so the support was great, the stiff sole takes some getting used to but man are they heavy. I think this year, I may have found the "perfect for me" boot. Schnees Timberline boot, it's mountaineering capable but not as stiff, it has great ankle support and weighs about 1/2 of the normal Mtn. boots. I've probably got 100 miles on them from this spring and I like them so far.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought crispi guide GTX, I like them a lot. I’ve got ankle problems, they help


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

NbyNW said:


> A little different view here. I prefer a lightweight boot. Had many issues with finding a truly waterproof boot. Last year I picked up pair of LLBean boots and was happy for the first time in many years with my boots. Never had issues with the waterproofing, lightweight enough for the 6 or 7 mile days, supportive as well. Wore them about 75 days in the woods. Going to stick with these for a while and see how long they last.
> 
> View attachment 558191





birdhntr said:


> I was looking at those a few years ago.
> A molded bottom with leather upper.
> They are extremely popular, have been around for ever,and have one of the highest review rating numbers that I see..
> They seem is not 100% water tight but mink oil finishes it to a 100% ( according to the shoe man)in which he stated that this is the best snow boot ever made.I still want a pair.Maybe this year!


I will be hunting with my second pair of LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes this season. My first pair lasted 5 upland seasons and two Minnesota winters. Since moving to Minnesota, I wear them nearly every winter day with two pair of wool socks. That is how they are best worn.

LL Bean makes two similar boots, the Maine Hunting Shoe and the Bean Boot. It is my understanding that the Bean boot is made with a harder, more durable rubber for urban environments.

These are the only boot that I have worn for pheasant hunting where walking through a frost covered field does not beat the moisture through to my feet.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lowa, Crispi, Schnees, Zamberlan I'd start there.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

I killed my first grouse about 1959 and then for me a pair of waterproof upland boots meant a pair of black rubber winter galoshes  . I bought a pair of these L.L. Bean Kangaroo's last year and they fit, are light, waterproof, comfortable, supportive and very affordable and they don't look like you're a yuppie lacing them on for a trip to Starbucks on Beacon Blvd. in your Range Rover at the first hint of frost. Asking price was $219.00 (as what it is now) but a hunting buddy gave me an L.L. Bean coupon so I got them for $160.00. :










In fact I like them so much I'll even post a photo of mine:








.

Outside of Michigan I've killed pats as far east as New Brunswick and as far south as the Ohio/Kentucky border and given that these are really nice boots for that purpose but then I like 20 ga. Winchester M12s, Ruger Red Labels, Filson canvas vests and 9mm Browning Hi-Powers - boots should be leather, grouse and woodcock deserve to be killed with "classic" shotguns, canvas wears and works well in the uplands and pistols should be steel with walnut grips. But I've been doing this for only 60 plus years so what the hell do I know .

9mm Hi-Power

P.S. As far as other boots being suggested here one would think that for $300.00 or so the maker would see fit to put a loop on the back to help pulling the boot on so as to avoid trying to struggle the boot on with one's thumb and index finger  .


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> I killed my first grouse about 1959 and then for me a pair of waterproof upland boots meant a pair of black rubber winter galoshes  . I bought a pair of these L.L. Bean Kangaroo's last year and they fit, are light, waterproof, comfortable, supportive and very affordable and they don't look like you're a yuppie lacing them on for a trip to Starbucks on Beacon Blvd. in your Range Rover at the first hint of frost. Asking price was $219.00 (as what it is now) but a hunting buddy gave me an L.L. Bean coupon so I got them for $160.00. :
> 
> View attachment 559415
> 
> ...


Which pair.I didn't find one without the loop in the thread


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

NbyNW said:


> A little different view here. I prefer a lightweight boot. Had many issues with finding a truly waterproof boot. Last year I picked up pair of LLBean boots and was happy for the first time in many years with my boots. Never had issues with the waterproofing, lightweight enough for the 6 or 7 mile days, supportive as well. Wore them about 75 days in the woods. Going to stick with these for a while and see how long they last.
> 
> View attachment 558191


It was only mentioned, no photo. I have a pair of fairly expensive Danner "Grouse" boots and they're nice boots but without the loop and a pain to pull on. Really, how much more is added to the cost of making a boot with a simple loop on the back of each one. One wonders what other corners the maker has cut that's not so evident. ?????

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

What is more frustrating than no loop is having a loop and the first timenyou barely pull on it the loop rips off. The one loopless boot reminds you of the poor quality every time you put the boot on the raminder of its life....or atleast until the other boot loses it a year later. That was my experience with my last pair of rocky's. I wore rockys for years until that pair. Switched to irish setters after that. 

I am now looking for uninsulated boots as well. My current boots are insulated as i use them for multi use.


I hunt alot of land in roscommon county that was fairly dry the last two years. I bet 70% of my early season hunting I wore tennis shoes and was very comfortable.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> I killed my first grouse about 1959 and then for me a pair of waterproof upland boots meant a pair of black rubber winter galoshes  . I bought a pair of these L.L. Bean Kangaroo's last year and they fit, are light, waterproof, comfortable, supportive and very affordable and they don't look like you're a yuppie lacing them on for a trip to Starbucks on Beacon Blvd. in your Range Rover at the first hint of frost. Asking price was $219.00 (as what it is now) but a hunting buddy gave me an L.L. Bean coupon so I got them for $160.00. :
> 
> View attachment 559415
> 
> ...


They may be good boots, but those jagged heals would be a deal breaker for me for an upland boot. I had a pair for bird hunting with a heal like that once and they cought on debris way to much. Never again. A flatter bottom is a must for me.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I wear my work boots 6" composite toe Danner Crafters The Danners are fairly waterproof , an application of mink oil ensures it. If i am heading into the the tag alders for woodcock i wear my muck boots. They are completely waterproof if you don't top them. I have topped my Muck boots a couple of times hunting a spruce swamp that was clear cut 15 years ago it came back in tag alders and aspen and black ash . More than once i've stepped off a log and sank thigh deep in black ooze. Both sets of boots are comfortable for 5 to 7 seven miles.


----------



## Christan (Nov 25, 2021)

I tried the famous Grinders from AZ. I loved them, they lasted me for years, and I even wore them as my daily work boots. They were heavy as rocks, though, and the soles were so thick I could hardly feel the ground when I was on a roof. Now my favorite ones are from rockroosterfootwear.com. They are made of high-quality materials and are waterproof. Their most significant advantage is the price because you get a pair of excellent workboots that will last in time with this money. I have had them since 2019, and I am delighted.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I like dry feet, I wear good hip boots a lot.


----------



## GRUDER (Jan 10, 2018)

Good upto about 4 or 5 inches of water.









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Danner is by far my favorite.


----------

